# برنامج أكثر من رائع لنقل الإحداثيات والمناسيب والأرقام من Excel TO AutoCAD .



## bird2010 (2 يوليو 2013)

_لقد قمت بتنزيل هذا البرنامج من علي الإنترنت وهو عبارة عن ملف إكسيل خفيف يقوم بنقل الإحداثيات بأرقامها وكذلك المناسيب إلي أوتوكاد وذلك من خلال معادلة ، جزي الله من قام بهذا العمل خير الجزاء ، وقد قمت برفعه للإفادة .__مع خــــالص ت__حياتـــــي للجميع ، ، ، ،
_مشاهدة المرفق DATA FROM EXCEL TO AUTOCAD.rar
​


----------



## 2100 (3 يوليو 2013)

ممكن شرح بسيط للبرنامج ....ونكون شاكرين كتير


----------



## ahmed_90_a (3 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مزيد محمد مزيد (4 يوليو 2013)

الشرح في عنوان (معدلات اكسيل تحفة ) للمهندس هشام فوزي جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## bird2010 (5 يوليو 2013)

الأخوة الأفاضل حاولت رفع الشرح لكم ولكن النت عندي ضعيف جدا ولم يسعفني في هذا ولذلك سأحاول شرحه بشكل مختصر وسريع


----------



## bird2010 (5 يوليو 2013)

إليكم إخواني الشرح مختصر وسامحوني إن لم يكن علي المستوي المطلوب وذلك لضيق الوقت


----------



## عزمي حماد (6 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك
و







​


----------



## كامل احمد (18 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله بكم على هذا الجهد اللطيف


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ما شاء الله الله يحميك


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (30 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## hosh123 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
تسلم أخى bird 2010 المعادلة بالفعل كما قال الاخوة هى معادلتى واستأذنك انى اضع روابط الشرح على اليوتيوب للمعادلة وكيفية استخدامها 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyCwFFy-B2I&list=PL402F076852FC6749

وهذة الراوبط خاصة بكيفية عمل المعادلة نفسها
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MrJOdni2r0&list=PLXrNKFa4BOOnYWT2SN4mfNva68PV8_pAZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2WDgo3Pn8Y&list=PLXrNKFa4BOOnYWT2SN4mfNva68PV8_pAZ


----------



## اعجال (30 ديسمبر 2013)

بوركت في مافعلت من بادرة طيبة وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hamdy khedawy (7 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شوقي العامري (10 فبراير 2014)

لو سمحتم افيدوني عندما اعمل الغاء ورقة عمل يطلب مني كلمة المرور وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## شوقي العامري (10 فبراير 2014)

عند عمل الغاء حماية ورقة عمل يطلب مني كلمة المرور ارجو المساعده وشكرا


----------



## محمدساسى (12 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## بشر غالب (16 فبراير 2014)

_جزاك الله خير _


----------



## surv ahmed (19 فبراير 2014)

thanks for you


----------



## kmal4 (18 أبريل 2014)

gooooooooood


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (1 نوفمبر 2014)

اشكركم جميعا والله يوفقكم ويزيدكم علما من فضله وشكرا


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (5 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## bird2010 (8 نوفمبر 2014)

إنه لمن دواعي سروري أن أتشرف بروابط الشرح خاصتكم علي صفحتي 
وشكرا علي كل شروحاتك الجميلة يابشمهندس فلقد تعلمت منها كثيرا


----------



## حازم ابو سمره (17 نوفمبر 2014)

لو سمحتم فين البرنامج
ارجوا ارساله على الاميل 
[email protected]


----------



## كمال المجالي (18 نوفمبر 2014)

كل الشكر لهذا الجهد المميز.جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## esamfarawila (18 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالله عبيد 2014 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رجب سالم نور (10 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ويا ريت ممكن الشرح لوسمحت


----------



## NOORALDIN (10 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

